#  1

## BUHGALTER_2004

" ", 1    ( ). , ,     ?

----------

:   1?  (, , , )?  ( )?

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

> :   1?  (, , , )?  ( )?


1.  7.7

----------


## Naumov

?
 ?

----------


## BorisG

*BUHGALTER_2004*, ,   ?
     ...


> ( )?

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

1 4.5.



> ?
>  ?


    ,  .          : 4054,05 .,   2201 .

----------


## BorisG

*BUHGALTER_2004*, ... ,       ...
 4.5,   453 ... 467 ().

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

464

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- .

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-   ?

----------


## Naumov

*BUHGALTER_2004*,       ? ( -  ,  "     ")

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

> -   ?


  ,       ,   ,      .

     ,         .     ,    .

----------


## Naumov

" "  ,

----------

,           .

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

> " "  ,


   ,    .




> ,           .


    ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  - (  ) -   (     -  ).

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

.       ,       ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- ?

----------


## Meg

> " ", 1    ( ). , ,     ?


  . 29 ,   30 .      .                     !!!

----------

,

----------


## Itasika

*BUHGALTER_2004*,  .
 -     1.    ...
 ,    ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  -     1.    ...


*Itasika*, ,     .   :Wink:

----------


## *

.  -   ./,     ,    2000(           ),  ,   .

----------


## BUHGALTER_2004

> ,


     . 
  !

----------

